# Knee issues = balance issues... need some help!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, first of all, I'd think that another visit to the doctor might be in order, and some physical therapy. It sounds like the supporting muscles have either gotten weaker from the injury itself, or from the limping that followed it.

Is your balance when standing (not on the horse) affected? balance is both a product of your inner ear functioning correctly and all the minor support muscles in your foot, calf and in particular, around the pelvis.

Some knee trouble in equestriennes is especially worsened due to having the inner thigh muscles so strong that they are not balanced by the outer thigh muscles, and consequently, the kneecap gets pulled off center.
I have this trouble, a lot. I try to do excersizes that strengthen the outer thigh and the gluteal muscles, like lying on one side and lifting the leg up, and doing gluteal muscles squeezes ( just standing, like washing dishes and such, you tighten your butt muscles and only them and hold it for a bit. Do 20 times).

This might help you, but I think a doctor would better be able to tell what sort of excersize will strengthen your leg. I do believe that it's a bit soon to expect things to be back to normal. Don't despair.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks! I'm also thinking that another doctor visit is needed...


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

You just need to work on your ballance without sturrups. I have 2 bad knees, And im only 26. I have times where i have to ride with my legs just hanging to relax them on long trail rides. 
I got kicked by a horse in one knee and a cow in the other.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I second the doctor visit and possible a physical therapist. 

A ton of knee problems originate with weak hip and lower core muscles. Sounds a lot like (I am not a doctor, so take this with a grain of salt please) my motorcycle accident. I went down pretty hard on my left knee, healed pretty quickly, but had on/off knee pain for months. Finally went in and the doctor told me that the pain associated with the accident caused me to use my body differently and basically weakened my left hip and lower core.. Which was allowing my femur to basically wiggle around on top of my knee, which caused irritation and pain. He prescribed exercises to strengthen my hips/core and the problem resolved.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for the information!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My left knee is mangled and I have surgery in July. I feel your pain.

I've been doing some muscle building exersices just to help it stabilize a bit, it really helped.

Hmmm. As for those darned leg cues. Grin and bear it! Or at least that's what I did for a while, and then my knee got a bit more stable, and it became less of a problem.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel you, Britt. I have polyarthritis and on some days I have to ride bareback if I am to ride at all (sometimes not all that fun with a greenie! @[email protected]). Sometimes it's because my arm joints can't handle lifting the saddle, but more often it's because my knees can't handle it when riding correctly with stirrups.

On the upside, I've ended up with velcro-butt. :lol: Sock threw me a few good bucks the other day riding bareback and I didn't move an inch!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I haven't been on due to computer problems.

I am seriously thinking about going to the doctor this friday or saturday with my knee.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Britt said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys. I haven't been on due to computer problems.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about going to the doctor this friday or saturday with my knee.


Sooner the better. Apparently crush injuries are pretty difficult to determine severity at the initial examination.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes. I brought it up with my family to see if they thought I should go, and they said that if I really feel like something is wrong, then I should go, so I'm going because I know my body and I can tell that my knee isn't healed the way it should be.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I went to the doctor yesterday.

I am going to have to have an MRI on my knee and my doctor wants me to see an orthopedic doctor and I'm on arthritis medication until then and don't need to be on a horses back until we figure out what is going on with my knee.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I went to the doctor yesterday.

I am going to have to have an MRI on my knee and my doctor wants me to see an orthopedic doctor and I'm on arthritis medication until then and don't need to be on a horses back until we figure out what is going on with my knee.


----------

